# Akita's



## yumi (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of any long coated Akita,s in Phuket or surrounding areas?? If so does anyone know how they cope with the climate?? 
Many thanks


----------



## puree (Jan 23, 2013)

Very recently I have visited a Shiba farm in Bangkok and they have an Akita raised outdoor. The dog looks fine to me. If you need more detail I can send you the link to the farm so that you can ask further questions.


----------

